# Upgrade under 25k



## bajaj151 (Jul 17, 2010)

I want to upgrade my pc...(NO GAMING PURPOSE)


Suggest me : 

1) Motherboard
2) Processor
3) Ram
4) Cabinet
5) PowerSupply


----------



## rahul.007 (Jul 17, 2010)

amd phenom IIx6 1055t @ 9.7k
msi 890gxm-g65 @ 7k
kingston 2x2 gb ddr3 1333mhz @ 5.1k
cm 690 @ nzxt gamma @ 2k
fsp saga II 400w @ 2k

total:-26k


----------



## bajaj151 (Jul 18, 2010)

How is 

1) Newegg.com - ASUS P6T SE LGA 1366 Intel X58 ATX Intel Motherboard

or

Newegg.com - EVGA 121-BL-E756-TR LGA 1366 Intel X58 Micro ATX SLI Micro Intel Motherboard

2) Newegg.com - Intel Core i7-920 Bloomfield 2.66GHz 4 x 256KB L2 Cache 8MB L3 Cache LGA 1366 130W Quad-Core Processor BX80601920


----------



## rahul.007 (Jul 18, 2010)

its nice but in your budget, you can have only an i7 proccy and mobo.... no ather stuff.... also if buying, get i7 930.... i7 920 has been discontinued.... price almost the same.... abt mobo, you may get anyone of the two.... they both are good....


----------



## bajaj151 (Jul 18, 2010)

@Rahul

I am very confused...I really like the MSI mobo having ATI card inbuilt + HDMI port.
But, want to know..whether MSI mobo's are reliable ??


----------



## rahul.007 (Jul 18, 2010)

> *But, want to know..whether MSI mobo's are reliable ??*



they are very much reliable.... all the boards of premium category from almost each and every company is good and reliable....

i personally like msi better than asus.... using one myself....


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 18, 2010)

all boards are reliable. all you need to do is buy from a good company. also don't get the cheapest board possible. get a low cost + descent board. the board is a good one. its mATX but well build. got support for Xfire. and at that price, it'll be worst decision to settle for a 2nd one.


----------



## bajaj151 (Jul 19, 2010)

Plz clear this :

Amd dnt have high temp. stability
amd shuts down after reaching around 55-60C
whereas intel can run upto 70C ..


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 19, 2010)

thats not true. My 955 BE was running fine till 64 C ( I didnt dare to push it beyond 64). Are you gonna use your PC to do some temperature records ? The points is, at 100% usage, is the processor operating below its thermal rating. thats is what that matters.


----------



## bajaj151 (Jul 19, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> thats not true. My 955 BE was running fine till 64 C ( I didnt dare to push it beyond 64). Are you gonna use your PC to do some temperature records ? The points is, at 100% usage, is the processor operating below its thermal rating. thats is what that matters.




Nope...No Temp. Records 


Mobo : MSI 890GXM-G65 or GIGABYTE GA-880GM

Processor : AMD Phenom IIX6 1055t

Ram : Corsair or Kingston or Gskill ??

Cabinet : Cooler Master HAF 922 (Provides PowerSupply ???)


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 19, 2010)

Gskill Ripjaws @ 6.2K i think. If you are not gonna OC, any thing will do.  HAF 922 doesnt come with PSU. Even if its bundled its gonna a CM PSU from extreme power series, which is not at all advisable. HAF 922 is around 6.5 K( without PSU) i think.

Config suggested by Rahul is good enough. NZXT is hard to source in delhi. CM ELite 310 @ 1.5K should do the job


----------



## bajaj151 (Jul 19, 2010)

@pulsar_swift

What is the difference in -- > GIGABYTE GA-880GM &  MSI 890gxm-g65 ??? 

& Is 400W enough for the given config ?

Config:


Processor: Amd Phenom IIx6 1055t
Motherboard: MSI 890gxm-g65 or GIGABYTE GA-880GM 
Ram: Kingston or Corsair 2*2GB ddr3 1333mhz
HDD: Seagate 1TB SATA
DVD-RW: Samsung
GPU : Will buy next month
Cabinet: CM ELite or Zebronics Antibiotic


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 19, 2010)

i dont know the difference, but MSI 890gxm-g65 is based on the latest  890 chipset. It supports crossfire @8X. If you can afford it @ 7.2K go for it.

A 400W PSU will be enough for your config. But you are saying you will add a GPU next month. I suggest you go for CORSAIR VX450 now itself. Else you will have to upgrade your PSU later if you are going for cards > HD5670.


----------



## rahul.007 (Jul 19, 2010)

> What is the difference in -- > GIGABYTE GA-880GM & MSI 890gxm-g65 ???
> 
> i dont know the difference, but MSI 890gxm-g65 is based on the latest 890 chipset. It supports crossfire @8X. If you can afford it @ 7.2K go for it.



880gma is 890gx without sata3 and usb 3.... it basically is a 790gx with igp hd 4290 instead of 4200....


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 19, 2010)

rahul.007 said:


> 880gma is 890gx without sata3 and usb 3.... it basically is a 790gx with igp hd 4290 instead of 4200....



thanks for the info bro


----------



## rahul.007 (Jul 19, 2010)

> thanks for the info bro



my pleasure....


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 19, 2010)

you are wrong here rahul--
880gma ud2h has sata 3 and usb 3 (880g + sb850)
880gm ud2h(which i got) doesnt have usb3 and sata3....its 880g chipset with sb710 southbridge....and its got hd4250 onboard

880g has hd4250 
890gx has hd4290


----------



## rahul.007 (Jul 19, 2010)

oops.... gm*a* messed the things up.... thanks for clearing the things up jas.... pulsar swift, sorry bro that *a* messed the things up....


----------



## mavihs (Jul 20, 2010)

guys suggest the OP a SMPS also or he'll be using the bundled up one which can fry his system!!!! 

@OP
wats your usage????


----------



## bajaj151 (Jul 20, 2010)

Do I need Graphics card for MSI 890gxm-g65, as sometimes I do Video Editing also...rest just the normal use...


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 20, 2010)

top gear was suggesting 9500GT as it has CUDA, and it helps in editing.I don't think you need 890mobo. Just go for any 785mobo.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 20, 2010)

he can get Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @ 4.5k


----------



## bajaj151 (Jul 20, 2010)

@pulsar_swift

Actually,I don't want to upgrade my system for 3-4 yrs...that's why I want upto date mobo and processor now.

Does MSI 890gxm-g65 onboard graphics able to run games  like NFS-Shift n all  if i want to play ??


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 20, 2010)

yes with onboard IGP, you will be able to play most games at low-med settings.

Jas, what are the major advantages of using 890 over 785, when using X6 processors ?


----------



## bajaj151 (Jul 20, 2010)

I have Nvidia Geforce 7300GS Graphics card...Will it help improving game quality or in any other way ??


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 20, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> Jas, what are the major advantages of using 890 over 785, when using X6 processors ?



actually its no use. both will bottleneck the X6.



bajaj151 said:


> I have Nvidia Geforce 7300GS Graphics card...Will it help improving game quality or in any other way ??



7300GS is more than 3 times *SLOWER* than HD4290.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 20, 2010)

sam what do you mean by both will bottle neck ?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 20, 2010)

sam how bottleneck? you mean the graphics will bottleneck or what......


----------



## bajaj151 (Jul 22, 2010)

If I increase my budget to 25K just for Mobo + Processor

What would be d good deal

Amd phenom IIx6 1055t
MSI 890gxm-g65 

OR

Intel i7 930
Intel DX58SO LGA 1366


How much the performance variation is there ??


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 22, 2010)

Intel i7 930
Intel DX58SO LGA 1366


----------



## bajaj151 (Jul 22, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> Intel i7 930
> Intel DX58SO LGA 1366



How much the performance variation is there ??


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 22, 2010)

bajaj151 said:


> If I increase my budget to 25K just for Mobo + Processor
> 
> What would be d good deal
> 
> ...



if gaming then core i7
if general then x6 1055t


----------



## bajaj151 (Jul 22, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> if gaming then core i7
> if general then x6 1055t




If I go with core i7...do i need to buy graphics card also...?? If yes..plz suggest me descent one...(I am not a hard core gamer...just casual)


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 22, 2010)

Hd5670@ 5.2k
hd5770@ 9k


----------



## bajaj151 (Jul 23, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> Hd5670@ 5.2k
> hd5770@ 9k



Sapphire HD5670 512MB GDDR5 Artic Cooling ??


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 23, 2010)

Yes that was available last month @ 5.2K @ ITWARES.COM
You can also try GTS250 @ 7K


----------



## bajaj151 (Jul 23, 2010)

Is there any board like MSI-890gxm for Intel i7 ??


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 23, 2010)

MSI X58 Pro E @ 10.2K


----------



## bajaj151 (Jul 23, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> MSI X58 Pro E @ 10.2K



In this...I have to buy graphics card....

Very confused...

MSI & AMD....good combo with lot of features...but never used AMD or board other than Intel

If go with Intel....less number of features + have to buy graphics card for it......


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 23, 2010)

Yes. Thats true. So decide what you want. Whats your total budget ?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 23, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> Yes that was available last month @ 5.2K @ ITWARES.COM
> You can also try GTS250 @ 7K



means? its no longer in stock at IT wares? Rahul told he'll ship my courier today that includes the HD5670 AC.



bajaj151 said:


> In this...I have to buy graphics card....
> 
> Very confused...
> 
> ...



in features, Intel X58 = AMD 890FX. yes you'll loose out on side features like USB 3.0 & Sata 3.0 in Intel mobos, at least in the chepest X58s even if they cost you a whopping 10k+. cause its Intel. as for AMD, they'll give u double the features at half the price. cause they AMD 

it is same as Apple. anything that have Apple logo, its prices goes sky high. same for Intel.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 23, 2010)

when did i say it is no longer available ? Price might have gone up that was what i was trying to convey


----------



## bajaj151 (Jul 23, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> Yes. Thats true. So decide what you want. Whats your total budget ?




Budget : 30k  (Without Cabinet)


--> For games like NFS, FIFA.....will onboard graphics able to play them on med settings ?
      or have to purchase graphics card ?

--> 2GB & Onboard graphics enough for Video Capturing (@30fps), encoding ??

--> What is the difference in Powersupply that comes with cabby and branded one ?

--> Is Zebronics Antibiotic cabinet fine for MSI board ??

--> I have BenQ 22' LCD...Will onboard graphics able to handle 1080p videos ??

--> How much is the variance in performance between 1055t and 1090t ??


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 23, 2010)

Ok here goes your config.
AMD Phenom II X6 1055T - 10K
Gigabyte 785 US2H - 4.5K
DDR3 RAM 4GB any brand - 6K
NVIDIA GTS250 512MB- 7K
CORSAIR VX 450 - 3.8K

Total comes to 31.3K

---------- Post added at 08:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:25 PM ----------

rig suggested by rahul is a good one, but it doesnt have a GFX card in it


----------



## bajaj151 (Jul 24, 2010)

Final Config (Price from SMC International)

Mobo       : MSI 890GXM                -->  7,200
Processor : AMD Phenom IIX6 1055t --> 10,250
Ram        : Gskill 2*2GB                 -->  5,200
PSupply   : Corsair 550W               -->  4500 (Approx...not from SMC)

TOTAL : 27,150 /---

--Any suggestions? ( I can still afford 3000 more if required )

--Will buy Graphics card later....


Queries regrading SMC :

1) Shipping Charges ??
2) Price on Site = Price at shop ??  
3) Price on Site inclusive of tax ??


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 24, 2010)

^^ for gaming, you'll have to lower the resolution & details a lot. cause IGP not designed to game in 22" monitor.

about the queries:

1. included in price.
2. price at shop should be lower.
3. inclusive.


----------



## bajaj151 (Jul 24, 2010)

@Sam.Shab

Is IGP capable for capturing video @ 30fps ???
For games..will buy graphics card next month..

Approx..how much is d difference in price ???


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 24, 2010)

bajaj151 said:


> @Sam.Shab
> 
> Is IGP cable for capturing video @ 30fps ???
> For games..will buy graphics card next month..
> ...



i not know that. should be able.

the MSI one is retailing for 7k or can go up to 7.5k max. Gigabyte one will cost at least 1k more.


----------



## bajaj151 (Jul 26, 2010)

What is the difference in ATX & MATX ??


----------



## Piyush (Jul 26, 2010)

bajaj151 said:


> What is the difference in ATX & MATX ??


its related to the size of the mobos

atx
its around 12"in by 9"in

m-atx
its around 9"in by 9"in

thats all!!!


----------



## bajaj151 (Jul 26, 2010)

^^I thought...any performance difference


----------



## bajaj151 (Jul 27, 2010)

@Sam.Shab

Today I got the mail from SMC International regarding the prices I asked if i purchase from the Shop...


Motherboard : MSI 890GXMG65 -- 7400/-
Processor : AMD Phenom IIX6 1055t -- 10250/-
Ram : Gskill 2*2GB  -- 5200/6200/- (Normal/Ripjaws)
PSupply : Corsair 550W -- 4700/-
Cabinet : Coolermaster HUF 922/932 -- 6900/9100/-


--> Mobo price : Higher (as per site, its Rs 7200)
--> Rest all prices are same as quoted on their site.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 27, 2010)

what is the price of 965BE ?


----------



## bajaj151 (Jul 27, 2010)

^^ didn't ask....may b around 9k.


----------



## fatalcore (Jul 27, 2010)

guys last thursday bought the powercolor HD5670 for 6200+vat from kolkata.The card is good.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 27, 2010)

bajaj151 said:


> ^^ didn't ask....may b around 9k.



Some how i dont feel X6 1055T as VFM @ 10250. Earlier it was available @ 9.5K + shipping.

So did you finalise your config ?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 27, 2010)

bajaj151 said:


> @Sam.Shab
> 
> Today I got the mail from SMC International regarding the prices I asked if i purchase from the Shop...
> 
> ...



maybe the price is bit higher in actual. still 7400 is lot lower than what you get from buying in streets.



fatalcore said:


> guys last thursday bought the powercolor HD5670 for 6200+vat from kolkata.The card is good.



its 1Gb version i guess & is a xerox of the Sapphire card  congrats. now time for pics.


----------



## fatalcore (Jul 27, 2010)

Yes its the 1 gb version.......i am uploading the pictures, but the sizes are approx 3 Mb , so i will give the links of the photo bucket.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 27, 2010)

pics need to go to Post your latest purchase not here


----------



## fatalcore (Jul 27, 2010)

*i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff96/dipayan/DSC_0107.jpg
*i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff96/dipayan/DSC_0110.jpg
*i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff96/dipayan/DSC_0111.jpg
*i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff96/dipayan/DSC_0112.jpg
*i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff96/dipayan/DSC_0113.jpg
*i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff96/dipayan/DSC_0115.jpg
*i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff96/dipayan/DSC_0116.jpg

 The card is good.....

---------- Post added at 06:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:09 PM ----------

^ sorry ...can somebody move it?


----------



## bajaj151 (Jul 27, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> Some how i dont feel X6 1055T as VFM @ 10250. Earlier it was available @ 9.5K + shipping.
> 
> So did you finalise your config ?




Same here..

Not yet...


----------



## Piyush (Jul 27, 2010)

bajaj151 said:


> @Sam.Shab
> 
> Today I got the mail from SMC International regarding the prices I asked if i purchase from the Shop...
> 
> ...



may be they included shipping...is it so?


----------



## vwad (Jul 27, 2010)

fatalcore said:


> *i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff96/dipayan/DSC_0107.jpg
> *i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff96/dipayan/DSC_0110.jpg
> *i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff96/dipayan/DSC_0111.jpg
> *i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff96/dipayan/DSC_0112.jpg
> ...



WOW extravagant :adore:


----------



## bajaj151 (Jul 27, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> may be they included shipping...is it so?



I think, the price quoted on their site includes shipping charges.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 27, 2010)

bajaj151 said:


> I think, the price quoted on their site includes shipping charges.



not all. also some prices fluctuate. so prices going up down by 200 bucks nothing big.


----------



## fatalcore (Jul 28, 2010)

^^  Why extravagant?


----------



## vwad (Jul 28, 2010)

fatalcore said:


> ^^  Why extravagant?



the pic size :adore:


----------



## bajaj151 (Jul 29, 2010)

Is there any performance diff in G-Skill or G-Skill Ripjaws or Corsair ??


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 29, 2010)

depends on which series you are buying. corsair value select,XMS,dominator so many are there


----------



## bajaj151 (Jul 30, 2010)

Between G-Skill Normal or Ripjaws ??


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 30, 2010)

RipJawas = can be OC. have tight timings (until your rig is performance, no performance advantage). looks cool


----------



## bajaj151 (Jul 30, 2010)

Final config:

Mobo : MSI 890gxm G65
Procc : AMD Phenom II X6 1055t
RAM   : 2*2GB 1333mhz G-Skill
Cabby: Haf X 922
PSU   : Corsair 550W

Total : 34,250 /-  (Will add GPU later)


1) Any more suggestions ??
2) What is the procedure for placing order to SMC International ?


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 30, 2010)

No HDDs ?  Call SMC first and confirm the availability and then place the order thru website. Add to cart and checkout.


----------



## bajaj151 (Jul 30, 2010)

@ pulsar_swift

Already have : Seagate 500GB SATA HDD & Samsung DVD-RW


Will call SMC on Monday...Any idea about Payment Method  ??


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 30, 2010)

[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]-Register to our Website[/FONT]

[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]-Login[/FONT]

[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]-Add to cart[/FONT]

[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]-Checkout[/FONT]

[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]-Payment gateway will appear with payment through online transfer[/FONT]

[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]-Transfer the money to our account and inform us.[/FONT]​


----------



## bajaj151 (Jul 30, 2010)

^^ And what about the products not listed ?

I just saw on site :

G-Skill 1333 Mhz (2*2GB) --> 5200
Gskill Ripjaws 1600 Mhz 4 GB DDR3 Kit --> 6200

Which one is better option ?

Does MSI 890gxm supports 1600mhz ??


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 30, 2010)

^^ ask them. many products not listed are still available at their portal. eg: CM USP 100.


----------



## bajaj151 (Jul 31, 2010)

Rate them out of 10 in respect of cooling 

Nzxt M59
CM Haf X 922
Zebronics Antibiotic


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 31, 2010)

1.CM Haf X 922
2.Nzxt M59
3.Zebronics Antibiotic

Find the rankings above


----------



## bajaj151 (Jul 31, 2010)

How many fans does CM haf x 922 comes with ??


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 31, 2010)

bro check cooler master website,i have to do the same to provide the info to you


----------



## bajaj151 (Jul 31, 2010)

^^ Actually..I was confused with the word Optional on the site but now i got my ans

Front: 200 mm fan x 1 Red LED on / off fan x 1 / 700 RPM / 19 dBA (can be swap for 120 / 140 mm fan x 1)

Top: 200 mm fan x 1 / 700 RPM / 19 dBA (can be swap to 120 mm fan x 2 ) --> Non LED

Rear: 120 mm fan x 1 / 1200 RPM / 17 dBA


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 31, 2010)

why do you want to spend so much on the cabinet ? Are you going to do crossfire OR are you going to install huge aftermarket fan for OCing ?

If not CM Elite 430 @ 2.7K should be enough for your config.


----------



## bajaj151 (Jul 31, 2010)

^^ Will add GPU nxt month..

No OCing....love the killing luksss.....+...Cooling.


----------



## bajaj151 (Aug 2, 2010)

I want to buy HDMI cable also..

plz suggest me regarding this too ..


----------



## Piyush (Aug 2, 2010)

there are many items that are listed in SMC's website and are not available
and there are many items not listed in their website and still available

so the best idea is to go there and check yourself


----------



## bajaj151 (Aug 2, 2010)

I inquired from Sachin regarding the availability of products.All items are available.

I asked him for HDMI cable...he said "Woh bhi arrange ho jayegi"


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 2, 2010)

^^ told me when i asked about some Zebby cabby a month ago. later on settled for NZXT from IT wares.


----------



## bajaj151 (Aug 2, 2010)

^^ Wht should I do now...deposit money or not ??


----------



## bajaj151 (Aug 6, 2010)

Suggest me a good graphics card under 7k.

I am getting Sapphire HD 5670 1GB @ 6500


----------



## pulsar_swift (Aug 6, 2010)

it is not the correct time to purchase a GFX card. wait for few more months


----------



## bajaj151 (Aug 6, 2010)

^^ Price will drop or  ??


----------



## Piyush (Aug 6, 2010)

^^they'll drop
better to wait till oct-nov at least


----------



## bajaj151 (Aug 6, 2010)

...................................................................................


----------



## bajaj151 (Aug 16, 2010)

Today, I called SMC and they told me the price as :


Phenom IIX6 1055t- 10250
MSI 890GXM- 7400
G Skill 2*2GB 1333mhz-4900
Corsair VX 550 PSU- 4800
2*CM 120mm LED Silent Fan (RED)- 850

Total : 28,200


I think the prices are HIGH as compared to lynx....What do u think..??


----------



## Piyush (Aug 17, 2010)

bajaj151 said:


> Today, I called SMC and they told me the price as :
> 
> 
> Phenom IIX6 1055t- 10250
> ...



the above prices are fine
mobo is 200 rs more but on the other hand they are giving u rams at lower cost
on total u can maximum avail 500-800 rs discount

and regarding lynx
they show prices exlcusive of VAT and other taxes


----------



## bajaj151 (Aug 17, 2010)

Finally, Ordered at SMC International 

1) MSI 890 GXM G65: 7200
2) Phenom II X6: 10250
3) Gskill Ripjaws 1600mhz ddr3 4gb kit: 5700
4) Corsair VX 550W:4700
5) Cm Haf 922:6500
6) 2*CM 120MM Silent Led Fan (Red) : 800


Total: 35,150 (Will buy gcard next month)


----------



## Piyush (Aug 18, 2010)

^^nice purchase


----------



## bajaj151 (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks guys for helping me...today I received the order
(Special thanks to pulsar_swift)


----------



## bajaj151 (Aug 21, 2010)

Few queries:

1) No AMD Sticker on Heatsink fan....Is the fan provided genuine ?
2) I bought Corsair 1600mhz ram...but its running as 1333mhz..how to make it 1600mhz ?
3) I am using DVI output...will there be any improvement if i use HDMI ?


----------



## ico (Aug 21, 2010)

bajaj151 said:


> 2) I bought Corsair 1600mhz ram...but its running as 1333mhz..how to make it 1600mhz ?


Set it from the BIOS.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 21, 2010)

bajaj151 said:


> Few queries:
> 
> 1) No AMD Sticker on Heatsink fan....Is the fan provided genuine ?
> 2) I bought Corsair 1600mhz ram...but its running as 1333mhz..how to make it 1600mhz ?
> 3) I am using DVI output...will there be any improvement if i use HDMI ?



1. should be. 
2. OC the processor. ram's speed will go up too.
3. no improvement at all.



ico said:


> Set it from the BIOS.



how? it is possible to increase multiplier on ram?


----------



## mavihs (Aug 21, 2010)

bajaj151 said:


> Few queries:
> 
> 1) No AMD Sticker on Heatsink fan....Is the fan provided genuine ?
> 2) I bought Corsair 1600mhz ram...but its running as 1333mhz..how to make it 1600mhz ?
> 3) I am using DVI output...will there be any improvement if i use HDMI ?


which mobo you have & which BIOS?
HDMI can also carry audio, it won't give any better video quality!


Sam.Shab said:


> 1. should be.
> 2. OC the processor. ram's speed will go up too.
> 3. no improvement at all.
> how? it is possible to increase multiplier on ram?


there is a option to set the ratio for the RAM & some BIOS have the option to set the frequency(its ratio only but shows the direct amount in frequency)!


----------



## bajaj151 (Aug 21, 2010)

mavihs said:


> which mobo you have & which BIOS?
> HDMI can also carry audio, it won't give any better video quality!
> 
> there is a option to set the ratio for the RAM & some BIOS have the option to set the frequency(its ratio only but shows the direct amount in frequency)!




MSI 890gxm G65
Bios: American Megatrends v1.6, 4/30/2010 (using msinfo32)

---------- Post added at 10:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:31 PM ----------




Sam.Shab said:


> 1. should be.
> 2. OC the processor. ram's speed will go up too.
> 3. no improvement at all.
> 
> ...




Features and Benefits

Each AMD PIB/WOF comes with:

    * A high-performance AMD processor
    * AMD-qualified heatsink/fan with thermal interface (*Not included in WOF*)
    * Installation manual
    * AMD processor case sticker
    * Certificate of authenticity
    * 3-year limited warranty

AMD PIB/WOF package benefits:

    * Each PIB is bar-coded for scanning and data tracking
    * Tamper-resistant packaging to help ensure processor authenticity

What does this mean : Not included in WOF ????


Link: AMD Phenom? II Processor-in-a-Box


----------



## pulsar_swift (Sep 8, 2010)

bajaj151 said:


> Thanks guys for helping me...today I received the order
> (Special thanks to pulsar_swift)



No problem bro. Congratulations on your purchase


----------

